# The Sabre Knights



## Streets (Nov 20, 2016)

A little known USAF demonstration team that ranked a bit below the Thunderbirds.  The pilot on the far left is Jim Low who flew the slot position.  He was the youngest ace of the Korea War with nine kills.  He was the inspiration for "Pell" in the movie "The Hunters" played by Robert Wagner.  I was a proud member of the home squadron of the Sabre Knights: The 325th. Fighter Interceptor Squadron.  The images are Circa1954.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 20, 2016)

Are these your images?


----------



## Streets (Nov 20, 2016)

I received these photos and two others like them from the man who took them from the rear seat of a T33 jet trainer.  I do not remember his name.  He was a civilian working for a magazine.  This was in 1954.  It was a gift as I had helped brief him before the flight and helped strap him in the aircraft.


----------



## Ammie Jenks (Sep 6, 2019)

Streets said:


> A little known USAF demonstration team that ranked a bit below the Thunderbirds.  The pilot on the far left is Jim Low who flew the slot position.  He was the youngest ace of the Korea War with nine kills.  He was the inspiration for "Pell" in the movie "The Hunters" played by Robert Wagner.  I was a proud member of the home squadron of the Sabre Knights: The 325th. Fighter Interceptor Squadron.  The images are Circa1954.View attachment 130596 View attachment 130597 View attachment 130598



The man to his direct left (second from the left in the picture) is my Granddaddy Bruce Jones. This is an awesome picture. Thank you!
Bruce was Low's right wingman, and an original Sabre Knight pilot.


----------

